#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-02-20
<happyaron> JackYu: 输入法的qq群我加不上
<JackYu> happyaron, 把你QQ号告诉我
<happyaron> JackYu: pm了
<happyaron> JackYu: 没看到有加我啊
<JackYu> happyaron, 稍等
<happyaron> fcitx-qimpanel/0.1.4-0ubuntu1 uploaded.
<happyaron> chinese-calendar/0.8.1-0ubuntu1 uploaded
<ypwong> you looks like a bot
<happyaron> haha, :)
<happyaron> maclin: ping
<happyaron> maclin: bug 937968 有啥进展吗？
<ubot5> bug 937968 in Ubuntu Kylin "smplayer does not have sound indicator support" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/937968
<maclin> happyaron,pong
<maclin> 我确认一下
<KobeLee> @maclin
<maclin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/smplayer/+bug/937968
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 937968 in Ubuntu Kylin "smplayer does not have sound indicator support" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<maclin> Kobe：这个很早的时候提过，你确认一下，是不是希望像rhythmbox那样的效果？
<maclin> happyaron，这个bug后面没有跟进了。不知道实现难度有多大？
<happyaron> maclin: 应该不会太难
<happyaron> maclin: 弄过indicator的人就可以
<happyaron> maclin: 应该不会太难，弄过indicator的人就可以
<maclin> 好的，我们晚上加班的时候安排人跟进一下:)
<happyaron> maclin: 额
<happyaron> 少加班，:)
<maclin> 哈哈，实际上变成正常上班了^_^
<happyaron> 辛苦了
 * ypwong is 加班ing too
 * happyaron is加班ing too
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-02-21
<JackYu> ypwong, happyaron: youker-assistant准备今天发布1.0.0了，你们也review一下代码？
<JackYu> happyaron, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1282914
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1282914 in indicator-china-weather (Ubuntu) "Upgrade to 1.1.0" [Undecided,New]
<happyaron> JackYu: got it
<JackYu> :)
<happyaron> JackYu: where's the update for unity-china-photo-scope?
<happyaron> I don't see 1.2 release tarball.
<JackYu> happyaron, wait a moment.
<JackYu> happyaron, unity-china-photo-scope和unity-china-music-scope这两个scope更新了，我让shijing_在上传新的tar ball。
<happyaron> great
<happyaron> JackYu: 各发一个bug吧，这样我做的时候比较容易track……
<JackYu> ok
<happyaron> thx
<maclin> happyaron, Bug #937968用gsettings修改配置可以实现一个简单的indicator快捷方式支持,不过加入版本还需要后面有空再测试一下
<ubot5> bug 937968 in Ubuntu Kylin "smplayer does not have sound indicator support" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/937968
<happyaron> maclin: 如果可能的话还是用最正常的方法增加支持，gsettings这样的办法相当不靠谱。。。
<JackYu> happyaron, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-china-photo-scope/+bug/1282931
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1282931 in unity-china-photo-scope (Ubuntu) "Upgrade to 1.2" [Undecided,New]
<maclin> 那估计得修改sound menu了：https://launchpad.net/indicator-sound
<happyaron> 嗯。
<JackYu> happyaron, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-china-music-scope/+bug/1282933
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1282933 in unity-china-music-scope (Ubuntu) "Upgrade to 1.0.5" [Undecided,New]
<happyaron> unity-china-photo-scope/1.2-0ubuntu1 uploaded
<happyaron> unity-china-music-scope/1.0.5-0ubuntu1 uploaded
<happyaron> indicator-china-weather/1.1.0-0ubuntu1 uploaded
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-02-23
<GoneProtoss> 大家好
<JackYu> ypwong, ping
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-02-16
<wei_> anybody here?
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-02-19
<beijihu> 人不多吗？
<beijihu> 新年快乐
<beijihu> everybody
<beijihu> ok
<beijihu> 都在过年，没有人在
<beijihu> bye
#ubuntukylin-devel 2016-02-25
<hikiko> Hi
<hikiko> :-)
<ypwong> hi hikiko, long time no talk :)
<hikiko> hi ypwong! How are you ?
<ypwong> hikiko, very good, playing with snappy
<ypwong> how are you?
<hikiko> I'm good too :-)
<hikiko> I thought we had a meeting today but I guess it's next week, right?
<ypwong> hikiko, not sure, but it's this week in my calendar..
<ypwong> i haven't joined for a few times so have lost track
<hikiko> We had one last week maybe we should just update the calendar
<ypwong> +1
#ubuntukylin-devel 2017-02-23
<jackyu> handsome_feng, 他们又没响应了吗
<jackyu> ypwong, hi
<handsome_feng> 没响应了，laney说现在比较忙，可能晚点，然后他有说我们有7个包，这个比较麻烦
<handsome_feng> 我问是否可以这两天先入1,2个包，还没回
<maclin> 我看laney和pitti正在处理一个问题，他们在ubuntu-devel上讨论了很久，这会儿估计忙着...
<ypwong> jackyu, hi
<jackyu> 是的，他们好像在处理一个SRU
<jackyu> ypwong, hi 有木有找到熟悉的UD呀
<ypwong> jackyu, 想着找didrocks的, 但沒看他在線，估計去了MWC
<jackyu> ypwong，好的，除了他还有别人没？要是能先传一个就好了。。。
<jackyu> 第一个吃螃蟹很重要lol
<ypwong> 可惜daniel走了，不然找他合適
<ypwong> 還有一個人選，但休假中，下周一回來
<jackyu> 嗯嗯...
<jackyu> daniel去哪儿了？
#ubuntukylin-devel 2020-02-22
<manjaro-kde5> I just tried to install UKUI on Manjaro KDE using:sudo pacman -S ukui
<manjaro-kde5> And after the terminal reporting success I logout the current environment, but found no UKUI option.
<manjaro-kde5> Since I am new to Linux, I do not know how to solve this problem.
<manjaro-kde5> Would you please do me a favor ?
<manjaro-kde5> Thank you for your great job of offering us such a wonderful environment.
